# Anyone use pkgsrc on FreeBSD?



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 1, 2020)

I want to use pkgsrc to get the latest version of texlive (our texlive stuck at 20150521). Unfortunately, pkgsrc bootstrap always failed for me with this error:


```
cc -L/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libnbcompat -L../lib -o pkg_create main.o perform.o pl.o util.o build.o -linstall /test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a  -lnbcompat
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_md5init':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:138: undefined reference to `_libmd_MD5Init'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_md5update':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:146: undefined reference to `_libmd_MD5Update'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_md5final':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:153: undefined reference to `_libmd_MD5Final'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_ripemd160init':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:353: undefined reference to `_libmd_RIPEMD160_Init'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_ripemd160update':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:361: undefined reference to `_libmd_RIPEMD160_Update'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_ripemd160final':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:368: undefined reference to `_libmd_RIPEMD160_Final'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha1init':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:519: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA1_Init'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha1update':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:527: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA1_Update'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha1final':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:534: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA1_Final'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha256init':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:782: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA256_Init'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha256update':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:790: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA256_Update'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha256final':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:797: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA256_Final'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha512init':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:1276: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA512_Init'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha512update':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:1284: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA512_Update'
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/.libs/libarchive.a(archive_digest.o): In function `__archive_sha512final':
/test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/libarchive/libarchive/archive_digest.c:1291: undefined reference to `_libmd_SHA512_Final'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [pkg_create] Error code 1

bmake[1]: stopped in /test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/pkg_install/create
1 error

bmake[1]: stopped in /test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/pkg_install/create
*** [all] Error code 1

bmake: stopped in /test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/pkg_install
1 error

bmake: stopped in /test/pkgsrc/bootstrap/work/pkg_install
===> exited with status 2
aborted.
```

The command I used:


```
./bootstrap --prefix=/test --compiler=clang --unprivileged
```

I have subscribed to the pkgsrc-users mailing list and sent them a message regarding this error. But it seemed they do some kind of moderation for new subscriber so I don't see my message anywhere on their mailing list archive: http://mail-index.netbsd.org/pkgsrc-users/


----------



## Crivens (Sep 1, 2020)

So what do you expect here to happen?


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 1, 2020)

Crivens said:


> So what do you expect here to happen?


Just report here for someone has similar idea know the current state of pkgsrc on FreeBSD. BTW, do you know why we have such an outdated texlive?


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 1, 2020)

The TeX Live iso includes FreeBSD binaries. If you want the latest, just use them.



			Index of /mirrors/CTAN/systems/texlive/Images
		


As for having the very latest version of LaTeX... I personally wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 1, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> The TeX Live iso includes FreeBSD binaries. If you want the latest, just use them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know about that. I just wasted my time messing with another non-native ports system


----------



## freespirit8827 (Sep 11, 2022)

Thans for the information , I was considering giving it the old college try. Now I won't because  apparently it's a huge waste of valuable time and effort of which I have plenty of the first  personality traits  of persistence and studied effort this charter trait is what gained me experience with FreeBSD as a teenager and young adult as well as a deep respect for those whom helped me solve the meriad of problems that i had comming jumping from Windows, to linux and finally though it was a brief timegovong FreeBSD a good effort.


----------

